
Show HN: Vipsql – A vim-plugin for interacting with psql - hucker
https://github.com/martingms/vipsql
======
fiatjaf
I can't imagine anything better than this.

I've struggled countless times against psql, trying to rewrite queries is a
painful experience and this apparently solves it forever.

~~~
hucker
I'm glad you like it! It's pretty rough around the edges yet, but it solves
the same problem for me (iterating on complex queries). Let me know if there's
anything you're missing!

